# Lathe Steady for Jet?



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Does anyone know of a steady for turning on a Jet 1442? 

Jet don't seem to make one and I'm planning to make some large segmented pieces which will need support. I'm in the UK, so ideally one that is available here. I don't really want to make one as I want something really strong forged metal or similar really, as I anticipate it supporting lamps and longer hollowed pieces.

Cheers, Chrome


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

The one's I've seen are usually mountable on any lathe.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I do not know of UK sources.

Just in case you end up needing to make one, which I would recommend, this is an old thread from the site.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/lathe-steady-rest-3506/

I made one for my lathe which is 16in swing. Not difficult.

How much load are you expecting to put on the steady rest?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

There are lots of plans on the web for building your own out of wood. Just do a google search for Wood lathe Steady Rest.


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Dave Paine said:


> How much load are you expecting to put on the steady rest?


No idea - I just want one that is strong enough to almost handle anything.

Out of interest how would you measure the load? Do you know Dave?


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

To throw another idea at ya, here is one I made.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Chrome said:


> No idea - I just want one that is strong enough to almost handle anything.
> 
> Out of interest how would you measure the load? Do you know Dave?


I do not know the answer to your question.

I consider the steady rest to overcome imbalance in the free supported end of a piece.

It sounds like you want to have a steady rest be used when you are hollowing vessels. This is a potentially high lateral load depending on how much force your cutter applies while being pushed into the side of a vessel. In addition the act of hollowing causes vibration.

I would have expected the vessel to be mounted with sufficiently strong tenon to withstand the vibration of the hollowing.

I built this steady rest to keep a pepper mill blank centered while I was boring a hole. So for me, the lateral (side to side) load is trivial. I am trying to keep the blank from moving off axis so my hole is straight and consistent. 









This design may also work for some lateral loads, I just do not presently have a need.

The plywood in my design, and another reply, will be able to withstand some decent loads since the force is in a compression direction.


----------

